# premura/premura di



## bluealex

Ciao ragazzi,

Mi potete dire se la frase: Sarà premura del selezionatore ricontattarti e' giusta o invece dovrebbe essere 
Sarà premura del selezionatore di ricontattarti.

Grazie


----------



## ohbice

Entrambe corrette per me.
Ciao
p


----------



## quasi.stellar

Analisi logica =
di ricontattarti / ricontattarti= proposizione soggettiva/soggetto
sarà premura = predicato nominale
del selezionatore = compl. di specificazione.

La proposizione soggettiva può essere introdotta dalla preposizione "di" o non esserlo. Dal punto di vista grammaticale/logico è indifferente.
Però oggi si preferisce ometterla, ritenendo l'espressione senza preposizione più elegante.


----------



## bluealex

grazie


----------



## quasi.stellar

Di nulla


----------



## frugnaglio

Vi vedo molto convinti che entrambe le forme siano corrette, ma io avrei detto che quella con “di” è errata.
Premura di fare qualcosa per me significa fretta: ho premura di andarmene. Ma non è questo il significato nel caso del selezionatore (si occuperà di ricontattarti, non avrà fretta di ricontattarti), e inoltre mi sembra che la forma di _Sarà premura del selezionatore ricontattarti_ (senza il “di”) sia la stessa di:
_Sarà bello rivederti.
È importante leggerlo.
È da fessi dire queste cose._
Tutte frasi in cui l'infinito funge da soggetto, e non vuole il “di”.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Frunaglio, io avrei detto che il di è colto e letterario ma poi ho lasciato perdere. Poi la colta e sapiente dice che la gente crede meglio non usare di. Poi tu dici di sbagliato... io credo di giusto e più elegante, anche se sempre meno usato. Buonanotte.


----------



## frugnaglio

Boh... mi rimetto a chi ne sa di più. 'notte.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Premura nel senso di "fretta" sa molto di milanese 
In realtà, anche nel contesto, significa cura/compito/dovere.
_Sarà compito del selezionatore (di) contattare._

Io ricordo nella notte dei tempi grandi cartelli sui tram con scritto:
_"è vietato
al manovratore
di parlare"_
esattamente nell'ordine.
Già a noi era sembrata ridicola e antiquata, oltre a creare enorme ambiguità sul destinatario del divieto.
Dopo non tantissimo tempo venne sostituito col più logico (e grammaticalmente corretto) "_è vietato parlare al manovratore_"
E infine col più cortese "_si prega di non disturbare il manovratore_".

Come giustamente dice ohbice, la forma con la preposizione suona "ottocentesca" e quindi più elegante dal punto di vista storico.
Io credo piuttosto che vada un po' di caso in caso, seguendo l'orecchio e, più che il contesto, la struttura della frase e anche la posizione delle parole.
Ad esempio, io personalmente nella frase posta nel quesito l'avrei messa. Ma sono molte le locuzioni che vanno sparendo. E anche questo va ribadito.


----------



## frugnaglio

quasi.stellar said:


> Premura nel senso di "fretta" sa molto di milanese



Anche a me sa di “nordico” (non solo milanese, io lo associo ai miei parenti piemontesi), però è una parola che esiste in italiano e che i dizionari riportano, e se penso “premura _di_” è questo il significato che mi viene in mente.



quasi.stellar said:


> _"è vietato
> al manovratore
> di parlare"_
> esattamente nell'ordine.
> Già a noi era sembrata ridicola e antiquata, oltre a creare enorme ambiguità sul destinatario del divieto.
> Dopo non tantissimo tempo venne sostituito col più logico (e grammaticalmente corretto) "_è vietato parlare al manovratore_"



Il verbo _vietare a qualcuno_ regge _di + infinito_: _ti vieto di parlare_. Non c'entra con il nostro caso.
E... non c'è ambiguità: significa che _il manovratore_ è tenuto a non parlare con i passeggeri. Era un modo di dire ai passeggeri che era inutile tentare di parlare al manovratore, perché non avrebbe risposto.
_È vietato parlare al manovratore_ significa l'inverso.
Comunque _vietare_ non è un buon esempio perché il verbo all'infinito può sia essere il soggetto del verbo (_è vietato parlare_) sia il verbo retto da _vietare_ (_è vietato di parlare_) e quindi non ci aiuta a dirimere la questione.


----------



## Nino83

Anche a me la forma con "di" sa di letterario, settecentesco, più precisamente proveniente dal francese.


----------



## quasi.stellar

_Vietato (a tutti) calpestare le aiuole.
Vietato fumare.
Vietato correre in classe._
Evidentemente tu non c'eri, il dubbio è venuto eccome!
Era il manovratore che non poteva parlare? In questo caso non aveva senso, era meglio precisare, come dici, che non avrebbe risposto.
Era vietato rivolgere la parola al manovratore (come era) perché non solo non avrebbe risposto ma comunque lo avrebbe distratto dalla manovra? Alla fine l'azienda aveva chiarito che il senso era questo. E non quello che dici tu.
Che oggi scatenerebbe una sollevazione dei sindacati.

_Fumare_ resta sempre una soggettiva, e _vietato_ resta sempre il predicato, che sia messo all'indicativo o (ellitticamente) solo col participio passato. Si tratta pur sempre di un predicato, dove "premura" è nome del predicato.
Non vedo la differenza.
Chiedo umilmente scusa 


PS
L'esempio che tu fai.
_ti vieto di parlare_
anche a me suona giusto. Ma non perché il verbo vietare regga di+infinito, ma perché il costrutto è diverso, ed esplicitandolo diventa:
_[io] vieto [a te] di parlare_
in questo caso abbiamo una proposizione oggettiva e non una soggettiva
e _di parlare_ è una oggettiva esplicita.
Invece _vietato parlare a voce alta_, senza "di", lo trovi in tutte le biblioteche.

Di fatto come avevo detto non c'è una vera regola, le possibilità sono due e bisogna scegliere secondo l'orecchio.


----------



## frugnaglio

quasi.stellar said:


> _Vietato (a tutti) calpestare le aiuole.
> Vietato fumare.
> Vietato correre in classe._


E...? Non capisco cosa vuoi dire.



quasi.stellar said:


> Evidentemente tu non c'eri, il dubbio è venuto eccome!
> Era il manovratore che non poteva parlare? In questo caso non aveva senso, era meglio precisare, come dici, che non avrebbe risposto.
> Era vietato rivolgere la parola al manovratore (come era) perché non solo non avrebbe risposto ma comunque lo avrebbe distratto dalla manovra? Alla fine l'azienda aveva chiarito che il senso era questo. E non quello che dici tu.
> Che oggi scatenerebbe una sollevazione dei sindacati.


Io ho visto cartelli con scritto _Al conducente non è consentito parlare con i passeggeri_ o qualcosa del genere. Ecco perché immagino che anche quello che citi tu abbia questo senso (l'altro mi sembra poco compatibile con la frase come l'hai citata tu).



quasi.stellar said:


> Ma non perché il verbo vietare regga di+infinito, ma perché il costrutto è diverso, ed esplicitandolo diventa:
> _[io] vieto [a te] di parlare_
> in questo caso abbiamo una proposizione oggettiva e non una soggettiva
> e _di parlare_ è una oggettiva esplicita.


Guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.



quasi.stellar said:


> Invece _vietato parlare a voce alta_, senza "di", lo trovi in tutte le biblioteche.


E infatti ho detto che è corretto.


In breve: quello che stavo dicendo, e che è un tentativo di razionalizzazione della mia percezione “a orecchio”, è che _vietare di_ esiste, mentre _essere premura di_ mi pare proprio di no.




Nino83 said:


> Anche a me la forma con "di" sa di letterario, settecentesco, più precisamente proveniente dal francese.


 Anche a me sembra un francesismo.


----------



## quasi.stellar

frugnaglio said:


> Il verbo _vietare a qualcuno_ regge _di + infinito_: _ti vieto di parlare_. Non c'entra con il nostro caso.
> E... non c'è ambiguità: significa che _il manovratore_ è tenuto a non parlare con i passeggeri. Era un modo di dire ai passeggeri che era inutile tentare di parlare al manovratore, perché non avrebbe risposto.
> _È vietato parlare al manovratore_ significa l'inverso.


Avevi detto questo, il verbo vietare a ... regge di+inf. Poi tu stesso fai l'esempio contrario e poi asseveri il mio esempio.

Io non so cosa hanno esposto le altre aziende di trasporti, so che il cartello dell'ATM ha scatenato l'ilarità di tutti. Già appariva come qualcosa scritto da mio nonno.

Invece _"sarà poi compito_ [o "premura", che è più gentile] _della mia segretaria avvisarvi del prossimo incontro_" lo trovo assolutamente corretto. Come trovo corretto _"di avvisarvi"._ E con questo credo di aver detto tutto.
Per lo meno per quanto riguarda il mio pensiero.


----------



## ohbice

D'accordo con la signora. Sarà premura di tizio e caio di contattare... è un bellissimo modo di esprimersi, elegante ed antiquato. 
Sono meno d'accordo con l'equazione "milanese" premura-fretta: anche a Milano per fortuna sappiamo interpretare i contesti.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ehi 
Guarda che io sono di Milano, nata a Milano e con famiglia milanese-parlante 
Ovvio che sappiamo interpretare i contesti, ma proprio per questo quando hanno esposto sto cartello siamo tutti caduti per terra dal ridere. L'ambiguità della frase (del tutto priva di contesto se non un povero ometto che guidava) non è sfuggita a nessuno, proprio perché sappiamo interpretare, ed era davvero esilarante 


PS
Puoi fare a meno di fare l'offeso <3
quasi per certo sono più milanese di te


----------



## ohbice

Ho visto che sei di Milano. Io abito in provincia, sono milanese in senso lato e certo non mi reputo più milanese di un milanese. Non so/non capisco né a quale cartello fai riferimento, né il tuo accenno al fare l'offeso. Mi spiace. Chiudere qui per non andare troppo o.t.

Ps: Ah, visto ora, al cartello del manovratore. Non me lo ricordavo, ero rimasto a premura/fretta. Va beh.


----------

